
Machine learning: when it is easy and when it is difficult - sonjageorgie
https://blog.esciencecenter.nl/machine-learning-when-it-is-easy-when-it-is-difficult-9de0e1129593
======
sonjageorgie
A crash course in machine learning; only high-school level of math is required
before reading.

